# Newbies First Trip With Furnace Question



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello all! This is my first post and I wish it was in a different forum, but this might be minor. I just purchased an '07 26RS. I got a lot of info on the boards here and first - would like to thank all of you for that info!
Now the problem. Took the unit to a friends pond over the weekend and camped without hookups (I guess that is called dry camping). First night was fine, but the second night got a bit chilly. Unfortunately I was not staying in the Outback that night, but the wife and kids were. She had trouble with the furnace. She used the remote to turn on the furnace but it would not come on. She ended up pushing the emergency furnace button on the A/C unit and the furnace did work then. What step did we miss to get the furnace to come on by using the remote? Since the unit ran ok once the emergency furnace button was pushed - I am assuming that we had enough gas to run it, but I don't know why it would not work via the remote?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

First thing to check is if the remote was being read by the unit. You should get a confirmation beep for every button you press. If everything was working except for the furnace lighting, it could have been that it just took a bit to get gas to that point in the line.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

The obvious question - did the remote have fresh batteries? Not so obvious question - If it had batteries, did you press the reset button on the remote when you installed the batteries? When you open the battery compartment, you'll see a small reset that must be pushed with a pencil point each time you put in batteries. If you don't push the reset, it communicates with the unit all kinda funky like, if at all.

Scott


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

The remote and batteries are fine. In fact - the remote has been used to run the air conditioner already, but not the furnace. Don't you just love Ohio weather?!?! If I turn the furnace on via remote - how long should the wait be until we get the furnace blowing? Like I said - once the emergency furnace button was pushed the unit started right up.

Or am I missing something else. We were not hooked up to electric, but the gas was on to run the fridge. I just figured that she would just have to push the button on the remote to get the furnace started since it runs on the gas.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm,

So you turn the system on with the remote and get a beep,
Press the mode button until furnace is selected and get a beep for each press,
Set the temperature and get a beep for each press,

And no fan or anything??? If the temperature setting is higher than the temperature in the trailer, I can't see why it wouldn't run.








Does it have a low voltage shutoff if the battery power is too low?







 
(edited. Forgot that it was working on emergency,so forget that last question







)

On mine, the fan will come right on, and then you will hear the furnace light.


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

You are right with all that. This was the first time it was on so might that have something to do with it?


----------



## JEFF_69Z28 (Oct 27, 2006)

MAYBE IT HAD AIR IN THE GAS LINE AND THE COUPLE OF TIMES YOU TRIED TO START IT WITH THE REMOTE IT JUST WOULDNT LITE AND WHEN YOU HIT THE EMEMERGENCY BUTTON THE AIR HAD CLEARED OUT OF THE GAS LINE,ASSUMING THE FURNACE FAN CAME ON WITH THE REMOTE,IF THE FURNACE DOESNT IGNITE IT WILL SHUT OFF.


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

We had this same issue , changed the batteries and it still did not beep or come on . Point the remote at the A/C unit and try again , bet it will work . We would try to use the remote without pointing it at anything in particular , figuring it should work anywhere in the trailer . It did'nt , worked ONLY when pointed at the A/C unit/ controls .


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Actually even if there is air in the gas line, the fan will at least still come on immediately. Then if the furnace does not ignite it will shut down.

Since you are both new, and also it was your first time operating the furnace system (no offense intended), I'm leaning towards operator error and not a malfunction.

Things to consider:

1. You must always point the remote at the head unit on the ceiling and get a confirming BEEP for each time you press a button.

2. Press the blue power button to turn the system on.

3. Press the mode button to select the "furnace" function. I believe the fan setting will default to "auto" as well. If not then change it to "auto".

4. Change the thermostat temperature setting to a temperature lower than the inside of the camper to activate the system.

Again, I apologize for the rudimentary instrucitons if you already know all this stuff. We see alot of new members here with widly varying skill levels, so I am starting with the most likley first. If all of the above is done correctly and you still have trouble then let us know and we can go from there.

If it is a malfunction then I would suspect the thermistor. It's that little yellow bulb poking out from the middle of your head unit. It is where your unit actually senses the temperature and activates the system as needed. If this is damaged then your system will not run or may malfunction.

Good Luck!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I also just want to reiterate the pressing of the reset. I know you said the batteries are fine but you did not say whether you pressed the reset. I know from experience that my remote worked the AC but not the furnace when I forgot to press resaet after a battery change.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> I also just want to reiterate the pressing of the reset. I know you said the batteries are fine but you did not say whether you pressed the reset. I know from experience that my remote worked the AC but not the furnace when I forgot to press resaet after a battery change.


Great, I haven't had this problem, but now I have to go out and find that reset button!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Simpson,

Can't answer your furnace question, but looks like you got plenty of help with that already. You'll find everyone here is very willing to help you out.

Wanted to welcome you andwish you good luck with your new 26RS.

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

You must point the remote directly at the ceiling unit for it to work. This means removing it from its holder on the wall. The remote responds on the wall but no signal is received at the ceiling in that position.

Been there, done that.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Aunt B here,

We've also noticed that the furnace doesn't come on when you turn it on the first time. Then if you turn it on the second time with the furnace set it will come on. Don't know but that's what has been happening to us.

Thanks,

Aunt B
New Albany, Ohio


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I will try to hit the reset button and give it a test.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

California Jim,

Wouldn't you set the thermostat temperature setting to a temperature HIGHER than the inside of the camper for the furnance?

Bruce



California Jim said:


> Actually even if there is air in the gas line, the fan will at least still come on immediately. Then if the furnace does not ignite it will shut down.
> 
> Since you are both new, and also it was your first time operating the furnace system (no offense intended), I'm leaning towards operator error and not a malfunction.
> 
> ...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

TheMillers said:


> California Jim,
> 
> Wouldn't you set the thermostat temperature setting to a temperature HIGHER than the inside of the camper for the furnance?
> 
> Bruce












I was just making sure that y'all were paying attention


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry to pile on, but I want to reinforce the "stand directly under the unit and point the remote up when pushing buttons" advice that has been given already. 90 % of the time its not a burden since you're up already, but at night it might be a little annoying if you need to adjust the temp.


----------

